# Etiquette



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Let’s say (completely hypothetically, of course  that someone has fallen in love with a particular dog belonging to a breeder and would love a puppy from that dog. What is the etiquette on this? Waiting wouldn’t be an issue; I know breeders plan their litters very carefully. Does this sort of fall in the same category as looking for a particular color?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Let's say (completely hypothetically, of course  that someone has fallen in love with a particular dog belonging to a breeder and would love a puppy from that dog. What is the etiquette on this? Waiting wouldn't be an issue; I know breeders plan their litters very carefully. Does this sort of fall in the same category as looking for a particular color?


I don't think so, necessarily. I mean, if you decide that you want a puppy by Bono, good luck to you and the Red Sox. Unless you are a show person and already "in" that group, it's probably highly unlikely in the next few years. OTOH, no matter HOW nice Bono is, it is likely that he will be bred to a LOT of bitches over the next few years, and it is unlikely that they will ALL be show prospects. So some of his puppies WILL find their way into pet homes too. It's just that putting yourself in the right place a the right time would be a lot harder.

If it's just a really nice local dog who has caught your eye, talk to the breeder. Tell her how much you like that particular dog, and her breeding in general. (which I hope is also true). Tell her that you would love it if she would consider you for a puppy of his in the future, and that you re no no particular hurry. You might be surprised. She might be tickled that you think that much of her dog and are willing to wait, specifically, fo one of his puppies.

Getting a puppy from a specific bitch, of corse, is a longer shot, because in general, a bitch has many fewer puppies in her reproductive life than a stud dog does.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I mean, if you decide that you want a puppy by Bono, good luck to you and the Red Sox.


Haha!

It's not someone local but a young breeding program that I came across on social media and admire. I don't think they are famous (yet) but they have gorgeous dogs, they seem to be ethical breeders, and I like them as people, so I was just curious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Haha!
> 
> It's not someone local but a young breeding program that I came across on social media and admire. I don't think they are famous (yet) but they have gorgeous dogs, they seem to be ethical breeders, and I like them as people, so I was just curious.


In that case, I would CERTAINLY contact them, tell them you admire their dogs, and would like to be kept in mind for a possible future puppy. No harm AT ALL in that!!!


----------

